# Pulling doubles



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Have any of you pulled two trailers and both are single axles? If so any advice.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Haven't done it, and wouldn't do it. Are you looking for trouble? Do you like to gamble? Then go for it. You are bound for a wreck, plain and simple.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not tried doubles; just never needed to. My dad use to pull his boat behind his tandem axle camp trailer--I have seen many do this, but I would not try it if the front trailer is only a single axel or without a weight distributing/equalizer hitch on the front.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Piece of cake, I did it a couple of weekends ago, for the first time. My back trailer never swayed more than a few inches. I pulled a 24' travel trailer and a 12' utility trailer, both with duel axles. Just remember one thing don't get yourself in a position where you need to back up.

I didn't even use a stabalizer hitch either.

Be ready for some super crappy gas mileage too!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just saw you were going to try it with single axles. :shock: I don't know, I'd just keep it slow and watch your mirrors at first. If you cant see your rear trailer, mount a flag so it sticks out a ways. You'll want to make sure you can keep an eye on that rear trailer....


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with Richard on this one. That sounds like trouble without some kind of stablizing device. I just started pulling doubles with a fifth wheel and utility trailer last summer and I had some seroius sway issues after some good advice from the guys on hear I adjusted the tongue weight with axle placement and the problem was solved. I would be very careful if you decide to try it.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

sounds scary to me also. the pulling part piece of cake, swaying :shock: and then having to stop for an emergency.............. -)O(-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I pull doubles but both trailers are dual axle and one trailer is a fifth wheel. I also have braking running to both trailers.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I can tell you from bad experience that the trouble with pulling doubles is that it works as long as everything goes well and good. But if ANYTHING goes wrong that wrong is compounded exponentially by the double trailers. Little problems that would be easily handled with one trailer lead to accidents with doubles. I won't do it again.


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

I do this all the time. I pull a 25' travel trailer with an ATV trailer behind that. The front trailer is attached by an equalizer hitch and the back trailer is equipped with a sway bar type shock absorber arm that stops all that rear trailer dancin! 8) 
See picture


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I pull a boat behind my 5th wheel but you tounge hitch guys are brave!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sportfishin Steve said:


> I do this all the time. I pull a 25' travel trailer with an ATV trailer behind that. The front trailer is attached by an equalizer hitch and the back trailer is equipped with a sway bar type shock absorber arm that stops all that rear trailer dancin! 8)
> See picture


Isnt the front one a double axle? Maybe I'm missunderstanding this one?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you are going to pull doubles just make sure that the second trailer is not longer than the first one. Also I would use an equalizer and anti sway on the first trailer, make sure that it is properly hitched up, you will want it to be as level as possible this also applies to the second trailer. 
And do not overload either trailer proper weight adjustment plays an important role in doing this. obey the speed limits I would not go over MPH.

do some reading on this and if you uncomfortable about doing this then do not pull doubles

http://www.trailerlife.com/index.cfm?
http://www.rvtowingtips.com/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> [quote="Sportfishin Steve":zegx0or7] I do this all the time. I pull a 25' travel trailer with an ATV trailer behind that. The front trailer is attached by an equalizer hitch and the back trailer is equipped with a sway bar type shock absorber arm that stops all that rear trailer dancin! 8)
> See picture


Isn't the front one a double axle? Maybe I'm misunderstanding this one?[/quote:zegx0or7]
The camp trailer is indeed a tandem axle, but what is there not to understand? I mean, your question seems to insinuate that there is a contradiction; I think he explained it okay...?


----------

